# Recordings of Oistrakh conducting?



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a huge fan of Oistrakh the violinist. I was wondering whether any of his forays into conducting were recorded? I have done a preliminary search but haven't been able to locate much. I would be interested to hear how he goes! 

Cheers


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

His conducting was recorded in the USSR. I don't know if any of it got to CD. I have somewhere an LP celebrating the 50th anniversary of the Revolution, which includes a recording of Tchaikovsky's 6th (I think it's that work) conducted by him. Very enthusiastic playing, the Russian brass sound in full display, but the sound engineer let the tape overload in a few loud places.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

One of the best IMHO recordings of Bruch's first v.c. was Igor Oistrakh with papa conducting. I don't know if it's on CD.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I have a set of EMI reissues featuring Oistrakh as soloist and conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic for the Mozart concerti (and small v + O pieces). Well done.

I have found some Oistrakh recordings as a conductor on YouTube where a lot of collectors seem to post old Melodiya recordings. One in particular is his Prokofiev 5th with the Moscow Phil. Very good IMO.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

These are the (quite extensive) recordings of David Oistrakh as conductor:

JS Bach - Concerto for 2 violins (with Igor Oistrakh, Bolshoi Theatre String Ensemble)
JS Bach - Suite No 2 (soloist Andrei Hoffmann, flute, Moscow Philharmonic)
Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra (Moscow Philharmonic)
Beethoven - Egmont Overture (Moscow Philharmonic)
Beethoven - Symphony No 4 (Berlin Symphony)
Beethoven - Violin Concerto (soloist Yehudi Menuhin, Moscow Philharmonic)
Beethoven - Violin Concerto (soloist Igor Oistrakh, Vienna Symphony)
Berlioz - Harold in Italy (soloist Rudolf Barshai, viola, Moscow Philharmonic)
Berlioz - Harold in Italy (soloist Mikhail Tolpygo, viola, USSR Symphony)
Berlioz - Harold in Italy (soloist Igor Oistrakh, viola, Vienna Symphony)
Brahms - Symphony No 1 (2 recordings - Moscow Philharmonic, 1968; Czech Philharmonic, 1972)
Brahms - Symphony No 2 (3 recordings - Dresden Staatskapelle, 1963; USSR Symphony, 1968; Moscow Philharmonic, 1974 (his very last concert)
Brahms - Violin Concerto (soloist Igor Oistrakh, Moscow Radio Symphony)
Bruch - Violin Concerto No 1 (soloist Igor Oistrakh, Royal Philharmonic)
Corelli - Concerto grossi Op. 6 Nos 1-4 (Moscow Philharmonic)
Dvořák - Violin Concerto (soloist Viktor Pikaizen, Moscow Philharmonic)
Grieg - Piano Concerto (soloist Sviatoslav Richter, Moscow Philharmonic)
Handel - Water Music (Moscow Philharmonic)
Lalo - Symphonie espagnole (soloist Igor Oistrakh, USSR Symphony)
Mahler - Symphony No 4 (soloist Galina Vishnevskaya, Moscow Philharmonic)
Marcello - Oboe Concerto in D minor (unknown soloist or orchestra)
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto (soloist Olga Parchomenka, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Adagio in E for violin and orchestra, K 261 (soloist Mikhail Fichtenholtz, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Divertimento, K 251 (Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Piano Concerto (No 20) , K 466 (soloist R Devetsky, USSR Symphony)
Mozart - Rondo in C for violin and orchestra, K 373 (soloist Rosa Fain, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Rondo in C for violin and orchestra, K 373 (soloist Mikhail Fichtenholtz, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Serenade, K 525 _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_ (Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No 1, K 207 (soloist Oleg Kagan, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No 3, K 216 (soloist Oleg Kagan, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No 4, K 218 (soloist Rosa Fain, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No 4, K 218 (soloist Oleg Kagan, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No 5, K 219 (soloist Oleg Kagan, Moscow Philharmonic)
Mozart - Violin Concerto 'No 6', K 271 (soloist Mikhail Fichtenholtz, Moscow Philharmonic)
Pergolesi - Concertino in B flat (soloist Rosa Fain, Moscow Philharmonic)
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 1 (soloist Alexei Lubimov, USSR Symphony)
Prokofiev - 5 movements from Romeo and Juliet (Czech Philharmonic)
Prokofiev - Symphony No 1 (Moscow Philharmonic)
Schubert - Symphony No 2 (Moscow Philharmonic)
Schumann - Cello Concerto (soloist Mstislav Rostropovich, USSR Symphony)
Schumann - Manfred Overture (Moscow Philharmonic)
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No 1 (soloist Mstislav Rostropovich, Moscow Philharmonic)
Shostakovich - Symphony No 7 (Leningrad)(USSR Symphony)
Shostakovich - Symphony No 9 (USSR Symphony)
Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel (USSR Symphony)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No 5 (Vienna Philharmonic)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No 6 (Moscow Philharmonic)
Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme (soloist Mstislav Rostropovich, Moscow Philharmonic)
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto (soloist Igor Oistrakh, Moscow Philharmonic)
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto (soloist Václav Hudeček, Czech Philharmonic)
Vivaldi - Flute Concerto, Op 10 No 2 (La notte)(soloist Albert Hoffmann, Moscow Philharmonic)
Ysaÿe - Mazurka in B minor, Op 11 No 3 (soloist Viktor Pikaizen, Moscow Philharmonic)


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Link to Oistrakh's Prokofiev #5 on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8D58BD28B38AEC60


----------



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks very much for all the feedback everyone! Particular thanks Delicious Manager for that great list - I will need to try and get my hands on at least a few of them!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

itywltmt said:


> Link to Oistrakh's Prokofiev #5 on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8D58BD28B38AEC60


Not the best-quality recording I have heard to come out of 1960s Moscow, but interesting, nonetheless. Perhaps it was recorded 'off air' from a radio broadcast. Rather fast tempi, compared to 'western' interpretations (even faster than Rozhdestvensky, who was quite swift in this symphony)


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> Not the best-quality recording I have heard to come out of 1960s Moscow, but interesting, nonetheless. Perhaps it was recorded 'off air' from a radio broadcast. Rather fast tempi, compared to 'western' interpretations (even faster than Rozhdestvensky, who was quite swift in this symphony)


Not to say that it is something to take to the bank, but the video montage suggests this was a Melodiya pressing. As for the interpretation, my point of comparison is a vinyl I own by Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra. Szell is not known (necessarily) as a specialist of the music of the 20th century - though his Kodaly and Bartok are "reference" material, but that is likely (me thinks) due to their common hungarian heritage. Nonetheless, I value the Szell reading over others I own (such as Ashkenazy), and I find the Oistrakh approach to be somewhat comparable to Szell's. To my untrained ear, that is.


----------

